
Google Play Pass bundles 350 Android games and apps for $4.99 per month - nickcw
https://www.theverge.com/2019/9/23/20878843/google-play-pass-bundles-350-android-games-and-apps-for-4-99-per-month
======
dkonofalski
I wonder if the apps that are offered will remain consistent from month to
month or if Google plans to change them or simply add to them. I wouldn't want
to get in the habit of using an app that I get through this only to have it
removed at some point and then I'm stuck not being able to use it without
paying for that app. This seems like a good avenue to let users try out
software on a "shareware" basis until they eventually decide it's worth the
purchase. Not sure how that would work when the app is eventually added back
in but it might turn some people off to be double-charged for something like
that.

------
cwkoss
How do stardew valley or terraria do for mobile? I played both on PC and
enjoyed, but seems like mobile would be too squished. Is this mostly targeting
tablet users?

Which other included games should make me consider getting this? $1.99/mo for
first year promo seems interesting, but I'm skeptical I'd be able to get $60
of value at full price.

------
ksec
For someone who is not well versed in Google Android, is this completely out
of the blue, or was this well known within Android circles?

